# First smoked cheese



## sky monkey (Nov 12, 2018)

Technically it's not my first - I tried about a 6 oz medium cheddar block for 1 hour back in October when there were pellets left burning on my AMPTS. Rested it for 3 weeks and was amazed at the taste. Time to get serious. Read a lot of articles and decided on 3 hours of cold smoke. I had ran out of Pitmasters Choice though and then couldn't find any hickory pellets on Sunday in my small town. I tried to mix hickory chips in the apple pellets I had but my AMNPS kept going out with the mix so I went to just pellets and lit the other side up.

 Ambient temp was around 45°, smoker never got over 60°F

 So mostly apple wood, 1.5 hours, flipped and 1.5 hours on the other side. In retrospect I think I should of moved the AMNPS all the way to the bottom of my MES. And I need to buy the Q Matz. I'll let you know how it tasted in 3 weeks. That's my annual wine and cheese party.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 12, 2018)

Looking NICE.  I've smoked that Tillamook medium cheddar.  It smokes up very nice.  Also, When the time comes, let me know how that horseradish and smoked bacon cheddar turns out.  I've been wanting to try that cheese.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 12, 2018)

You should look into the mailbox mod, great for cold smoking, or put some frozen water bottles in the smoker


----------



## sky monkey (Nov 12, 2018)

> You should look into the mailbox mod, great for cold smoking, or put some frozen water bottles in the smoker



Well I didn't have any problems with the smoker temp getting hot. Most of the time it was 50° but having the smoke generator too close under the cheese caused more browning than I'd like. I was using a ribbed tray with open slot under it. that mailbox mod though would be excellent. 



> Looking NICE. I've smoked that Tillamook medium cheddar. It smokes up very nice. Also, When the time comes, let me know how that horseradish and smoked bacon cheddar turns out. I've been wanting to try that cheese.



 Thanks 5Grill! I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks really good, I like horseradish. It's one of my favorites.

Point for sure.
chris


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 12, 2018)

Holly, I'm not disagreeing with you because you are absolutely right, but another option is to burn dust instead of pellets.  Lower heat, and less smoke.  I can make "eat the next day" smoked cheese in my WSM burning dust.  It's still better if I let it mellow for at least a week.  You can make dust from pellets, and spend the mod money on food.  No disrespect.  You were also spot on about the cast iron skillet.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2018)

Im going to hadlve ti rig up something for cold smoking. I love a green onion cheese I buy and bet its awesome smoked.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 12, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> Im going to hadlve ti rig up something for cold smoking. I love a green onion cheese I buy and bet its awesome smoked.



Any cheese you like will be liked mo better smoked. IMHO.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 12, 2018)

Sonny speaks the truth on this one.  Trust me!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 12, 2018)

sky monkey said:


> I tried about a 6 oz medium cheddar block for 1 hour back in October



OK, that explains it.
I thought maybe a mouse got into your Mild Cheddar block. :rolleyes:

All looks great to me! ;)

I'm a "mailbox" Mod myself. (Makes more sense than to say a router box mod.)
I used a 96" (8') dryer vent hose. I stretched it out for the full length for cooling purposes.
I use an Inkbird controller and can control my smoker to a 6 degree range overnight, for cold smoking.
I snooze, it sets there and runs.
But I just use my mod all the time for smoking, hot or cold, because the method cleans the smoke of any creosote or tars.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 13, 2018)

Yep, many ways to smoke cheese but I am firmly in the dust camp.  Just did some on dust for first time (4 and 5hr) a few weeks ago and the stuff is light years better than pellets (2hrs).  Yes, takes a week to mellow but is totally edible off the smoker.  MB mod might work but I prefer to KISS and do not want to to move the mailbox setup in and out of the garage.  I totally get modding things tho, I like to tinker too.   

Even with keeping the smoke cool I find the cheese kinda still melts into the rack.  Qmatz are great.  Also, you can then do jerky, nuts, etc...


----------



## sky monkey (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas all! I'll definitely switch to dust and try that over pellets. I didn't like the light brown deposits you can see on the white cheddar and I know that's going to take weeks to mellow. I'm remodeling my back porch/smoking area but after that I'll look into the mailbox mod. Some of the cheese smoking threads indicate that doing this means you don't need to mellow the cheese at all in some cases.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2018)

Another few weeks & I'll be able to replenish my lox & cheese stash!
It's still way to hot down here for cold smoking!
Al


----------

